# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  ماندن یا رفتن؟مسئله این است

## fargo

دوستان
بین یه دوراهی گیر کردم و هر روز داره اعصاب سر این مسئله بیشتر خرد میشه که چیکار کنم امسال کنکور بدم برم یه دانشگاه یا بمونم سال دیگه یه جای بهتر قبول بشم بعد با خودم میگم اخه شاید سال بعد شرایط فرق کنه  بعد میگم پس امسال کنکور بدم بهتره بعد
میرم سر ازمون ازمایشی میبینم ترازم شده 4600 اخه چیکار کنم؟ نه راه پس دارم نه راه پیش
بخدا موندم

----------


## javadm992

1-نترس.ریسک کن
2-از امروز به بعد دیگه به نتیجه فکر نکن باشه!!!فقط بگو امروز تلاش میکنم.تا جایی که میتونم.
3.نقاط ضعف و قوتت رو مشخص کن.همین امروز
4-برنامه بریز اون درس هایی که زود بازده هستند برای تو رو هر روز بخونی.مثلا عربی زود بازده هست.دینی همینطور.تو اختصاصی ها شیمی هم یکمی اینطوره.
اون یکی درس هات رو از جاهایی که فکر میکنی میتونی بخونی و تستش رو بزنی انتخاب کن و بخون.
5-وسواس به خرج نده
6-سایت آلا رو یه سری بزن.از همایش هاش میتونی خیلی خوب استفاده کنی.

----------


## Amirhassan5303

سلام اینجا کسی نمیتونه کمکتون کنه فقط و فقط خودت میتونی به خودت کمک کنی به ندای قلبت گوش کن ببین چی میگه همونو ادامه بده اینم بگم کنکور دادن و رفتن به یه دانشگاه سطح پایین هنر نیست پس خوب فکراتو بکن 
موفق باشی

----------

